
Microsoft Windows RDP Can Bypass the Windows Lock Screen Vulnerability Note VU - based2
https://kb.cert.org/vuls/id/576688/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/bzuorb/cve2019915...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/bzuorb/cve20199150/)

